
Google shuts down Burger King's cunning TV ad - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/platform/amp/2017/4/12/15277278/google-home-burger-king-whopper-ad-campaign
======
Mrtierne
Thank god. This has so much potential to do so much annoying damage.

